# Steelhead Season Ending



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Whelp, with the warmer weather in the forecast, it appears the Steelhead season is coming to an end very soon. Though I love the warm weather, I also love Steelhead season. I just got my groove back with catching these awesome fish. 
Anyways, I hope everybody had an awesome season! Now it's time to gear up for some Smallies


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just down at lower rocky scouting and still a good number of fresh females moving up. Water temps are about 58 so they seem to be in many normal hangouts. Not as many drop backs as I would expect with all the minnows I've seen. I did see one drop back steely a few feet behind half a dozen suckers in a frenzy and could tell he was filling up on the eggs.

I cannot burn a spot but I will say I was on 2 bridges looking down and saw some mighty bass and carp in the mix. I know there are 25 pound carp in there. If I get out tomorrow I will report.

Rickerd


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

We need some rain to allow for easier travels back to the lake!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Made it out today. Lots of steelhead were moving up the spot we were at and at times going right between us in the shallow riffles. I lost 6, broke off two and couldn't keep the hook in the rest. My fishing buddy landed 4 and lost about 15 using really light line. Best day I've had so far at least with hookups. Can't wait for next year now that I'm at least feeling semi comfortable.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Hit the chagrin today. Lot of fish still in the river,and still spawning. I landed 5 for 9 hookups in 2 hrs of fishing. May 5 and still fishing for steel 'awsome'!!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

cast-off said:


> Hit the chagrin today. Lot of fish still in the river,and still spawning. I landed 5 for 9 hookups in 2 hrs of fishing. May 5 and still fishing for steel 'awsome'!!


Cast-off, did you see anyone catch smallmouths?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

rickerd said:


> I was just down at lower rocky scouting and still a good number of fresh females moving up. Water temps are about 58 so they seem to be in many normal hangouts. Not as many drop backs as I would expect with all the minnows I've seen. I did see one drop back steely a few feet behind half a dozen suckers in a frenzy and could tell he was filling up on the eggs.
> 
> I cannot burn a spot but I will say I was on 2 bridges looking down and saw some mighty bass and carp in the mix. I know there are 25 pound carp in there. If I get out tomorrow I will report.
> 
> Rickerd


I don't think it matters if you burn a carp spot lol.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

No smallmouth,but i did here that some are starting to be caught.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

Water temps are now in the high 60's on the Rock,and 70's on the Connie,I'm curious if any Steel are still in the streams.The Grand and Chagrin has some flow that might keep them around awhile.Also,anyone fishing for Smallies?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

pafisher, I am going after smallies. Hit the rock yesterday and will be on the Grand or Chagrin tomorrow.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Fished today... Lots of dead steelhead :-/ water temps so high & water so low. I've seen 6 or so dead total with many more half floating half trying to swim. I saw two freshly dead tonight & put a tape measure to em... Both 30" hopefully we get some good rain this weekend.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

SelfTaught said:


> Fished today... Lots of dead steelhead :-/ water temps so high & water so low. I've seen 6 or so dead total with many more half floating half trying to swim. I saw two freshly dead tonight & put a tape measure to em... Both 30" hopefully we get some good rain this weekend.


Where was this? Just from your report, I'll probably clean up my gear and put it into storage till the Fall.
Time to go after the Smallies in the rivers, Largemouth in the lakes and ponds and no doubt the Trout at Sunnybrook Trout Club. 
Let's hope we do get some measurable rain to help cool the water back down and get the river flowing again.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cleaned up all my Steelhead gear this morning and packed it away. Now hoping for tons of rain to blow out the rivers so our Steelies can get out to the lake.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yep. I am rather concerned for our steelies right now :/ I was on the rock this morning, loads of spawning carp and some smallmouth on their beds, but the only steelhead I saw were dead ): Hopefully the rainstorm in the forecast this weekend will be big.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes we need rain


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So much for getting that rain


----------

